# Your favourite pornstar?



## FasihFranck (Jan 26, 2017)

Mine is Jessica Jaymes.Who's yours?

Post a pic also if you can


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Feb 1, 2017)

Asa Akira


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

I dislike pornstars, but I had a crush on Veronica Rodriguez for a while.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Sophie Dee


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Janet Mason


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Huh... I don't really have a traditional pornstar I find to me my favorite or anything. I'll have to come back to this later with an answer :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

INB4 this thread gets closed down.

Paige Turnah though. :side:


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

Toss up between Gianna Michaels and Lisa Ann.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Bridgette B, Alura Jenson, Eva Notty, Nyomi Banxxx


I was never here :side:


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a document of this but I should revise it so gimme a few. :mj


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

I try not to watch porn or masturbate but when I do my go to is Riley Reid.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't watch enough porn to have a favorite, I don't even do searches, I can usually get off on something on the first page or two of pornhub.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Peta Jensen


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Me of course. But not posting a pic without payment.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Vic about to drop in some trannys.


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

In no particular order:









Phoenix Marie. Only pornstar I've ever met IRL and as cool and down-to-Earth (and fuck) as anybody. :mj










Siri. One of the few modern pornstars that actually seemed to enjoy what she was doing. Shame she's no longer active in productions. :hogan










Lisa Ann. OK, many find her overrated but she properly sucked some mean ones over the years. :mj










Kagney Linn Karter. The waifu pornstar :trips8










Dillion Harper. Just :trips5


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Some more:









Penny Pax. One of those rare stars that is arguably too pretty for porn. :lenny










Sophie Dee. Wasn't a fan at first glance but she definitely grew on me. :tommy










Cassidy Banks. Thicc in the right places. :kobe4










Shawna Lenee. Cute as a button.










Gianna Michaels. Do I even need to explain? :shaq2










Sarah Vandella. Arguably the MVP from Big Boob Orgy 2 AKA THE GOAT PORNO (searchie searchie :cudi)










Francesca Le. See Sarah Vandella :mj


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nicole Bexley









Harley Dean 










Dellai Twins because well if you seen them or the Ortega Sister you know


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

In no order:

Viola Bailey:










Samantha Saint:










Madison Ivy:










Dani Daniels:










Mellanie Monroe:










Sophie Dee:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Another one








Romi Rain


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rainmaka! said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





virus21 said:


> Peta Jensen


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


:cudi


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

i like em all


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Her accent kada


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Jessica Robbin. If I had to do an actual ranking, she’d be in my Top 3. Oh and best breasts in porn. Don’t @ me. :rollins4










Jasmine James. Speaking of Top 3, Jasmine is the porn equivalent of a WWE Superstar: look, charm, workrate, and voice. :rock1










Madison Ivy. Her foreplay/teasing before she gets down to business might be better than her actual scenes sometimes. :gasm










Yurizan Beltran. While her breasts look weird at first glance, how she uses them is quite a sight. :tommy










Asa Akira. One of the GOATS tbh. :homer4










Madelyn Monroe. Hardly anyone talks about her and they should because she’s awesome. :cudi










Rachel Roxxx. More people need to watch her because she is fantastic. :fact










Jayden James. Gahhhhh :sodone










Harley Dean. Damn near every scene she does has me like :kliq


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Iron Man said:


> Bridgette B, Alura Jenson, Eva Notty, Nyomi Banxxx
> 
> 
> I was never here :side:


Bridgette B is absolutely one of the GOAT.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Vandella is my kryptonite









I'm also obsessed with Phenoix Marie









Diamond Jackson









Jasmine Webb









Ariella ferrera









Romi Rain who's the possibly the most beautiful human in the world









Ava









Rebecca Moore










Roxi Keogh









I better stop or I could go on for hours. 

Vic please don't make this thread a :andre zone


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Natalie Mars


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

isabella de santos








sydney cole


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

I don't have a favorite female porn star but I'm partial to Jessica Robbin, pre weight gain Lexi Belle, and Cassidy Banks. But I have 4 favorite male porn stars and those are, in order:
1-








Manuel Ferrara. One of the greatest things to come out of France ever. :sodone
2-








Lexington Steele. Funniest dude in porn and can fuck just as well.
3-








Mick Blue. Looks like he could go at it for hours and still stay hard. 

4-








Nacho Vidal. He would be #1 if his cumshot game wasn't weak as fuck.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacy Channing, Kiara Lord

Used to like Teagan Presley and Lucy Li, but after motherhood they weren't the same


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

HerNotThem said:


> pre weight gain Lexi Belle


You had to bring it up did you? :hogan


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't have a favorite but I always find Asa Akira hot af. Kendall Woods and Cassidy Banks are pretty hot too.

Lela Star before the surgeries.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable (Feb 12, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> You had to bring it up did you? :hogan


:sasha3


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> INB4 this thread gets closed down.


As long as no pornographic images are included herein and the thread stays within WOW territory (though not too much, as I've seen some of the posts in that section), I don't see the need to close this thread. :shrug

Besides, it's something different from the political threads that have flooded the section, so have at it.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

asa akira.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ava Taylor 









Lexi Belle









Shelia and Kesha Ortega 









Eveline and Silvia Dellai 









Goldie Ortiz/Rush 









Megan Vaughn









Mila Jade









Jazmine Cashmere









Gabi and Nati 
















Penny Flame 









Melrose Foxx









Alexis Breeze









Tiffany Six (my kind of teacher)


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Used to be Cherry Morgan, now probably Kate England/Elena Koshka


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rocki roads

or mid 1990s julia ann

or nina mercedez

nah fuck all them (until i die)

sarah young for sure


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Russian lesbian twins and that girl who farts on cakes.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Gay:* Darius Ferdynand, Topher DiMaggio, Armond Rizzo, Rocco Steele, Will Braun, Alex Mecum, Christian Wilde, Colby Keller, Jake Bass, Mike De Marko, Tommy Defendi, Justin Owen, Gabriel Clark, Tim Kruger, Tyler Sweet, Blake Mitchell, Barrett Long, Brent Corrigan, Austin Wilde, Tom Faulk, Jack Hunter, Bruno Bernal, Zander Craze, Leo Alexander, Allen King, Scotty Zee, Colton James, Casey Tanner, Calvin Banks, Logan Moore, Adam Killian, Scotty Zee, Roman Todd, Diego Sans, Rafael Alencar, Paul Canon, Dennis West, Luke Adams, Alejandro Torres, Diesel Washington, Antonio Biaggi, Wesley Woods, Christian Taylor, Austin Keyes, Alexander Greene, Lucas Knight, Taylor Tyler, Dillon Anderson, Max Toro, Ehrik Ortega, Jordan Levine, Dolf Dietrich, Jay Fine, Landon Conrad, Boomer Banks, Ashton Summers, Alex Mason, Hugh Hunter, Michael Lucas, Brad Star, Nash Lawler, Jonathan Miranda, Matthew Bosch, Eddy Ceetee, Girth Brooks, Samuel O'Toole, James Jamesson, Liam Riley, and Hot Rod. >

*Straight:* Karlo Carrera, Danny D, Keiran Lee, Jordi El Niño Pola, Tommy Gunn, Mick Blue, Xander Corvus, Bruce Venture, Alex Gonz, Jessy Jones, Michael Vegas, Sean Lawless, Charles Dera, Buddy Hollywood, Small Hands, Brad Knight, J-Mac, Preston Parker, Seth Gable, Luke Hardy, Brad Hart, Chris Diamond, Johnny Sins, Mr. Pete, Eric John, Tyler Nixon, Will Powers, Chad White, Erik Everhard, James Deen, Chad Alva, Jordan Ash, Mark Ashley, Frad Foxxy, Brick Danger, Chris Strokes, Manuel Ferrara, Clover, Marco Banderas, Steve Holmes, Evan Stone, Mark Wood, Dean Van Damme, Billy Glide, and Voodoo. >


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mister Abigail said:


> Russian l*esbian twins* and that girl who farts on cakes.


Sunrise twins, Elissa and guiliahoot, twinrotic girls, anja and katja, or wendy and nasty?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Amber Bach, Daphne Rosen, Christy Mack


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

Malena Morgan


----------



## ecw413 (Mar 16, 2016)

Too many. Mia Malkova and Ariana Marie are at the top of my list right now.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Was never able to pick one, but recently saw one video that won me over

Madison Ivy. Her scene in anallickingfs is gold. she was 19 at the time and you need to hear her talk. I'm serious. F the sex, things she says and how she says. That woman is insane. In a good way. 

I also prefer her "white" and with real tits. She transformed drasticly.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> Sunrise twins, Elissa and guiliahoot, twinrotic girls, anja and katja, or wendy and nasty?


Bruh...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Gianna Michaels.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Bruh...


I'm just saying ... check your rep 


Also used to like these years ago ... Alexis Love and Veronique Vega 









Lorena Sanchez









Angel Cummings 









Tia Sweet 









JAzmina and Delia Rosa (mother-daughter team)









Kimberly Franklin and Lanny Barbie (half sisters)


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> I'm just saying ... check your rep
> 
> 
> Also used to like these years ago ... Alexis Love and *Veronique Vega *


First person in this thread I've actually watched before.


----------



## NOCONTESTU (Jan 28, 2017)

I don't discriminate, I love 'em all. 



Almost all.

:mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Trying to quit porn but when I did my top 5 were. 

Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
Kendra Lust 
















































































Kendra Lust


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I forgot about the goddess Kendra Lust :mj2


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Mia Malkova is the GOAT.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Penny Pax



















Wears glasses a lot, has a perfect body, looks amazing as a redhead and brunette, looks great in bed.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Having a favourite pornstar :deandre

Having a collection of "favourite pornstars" :deandre

Being a pornographical connoisseur :deandre


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Madison Ivy









Jynx Maze









Dani Daniels









Sarah Vandella & Tory Lane


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

it's @Kiz


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> I try not to watch porn or masturbate but when I do my go to is Riley Reid.


Funniest Forum Post. Ever.

Gotta say, I just don't have a favourite pornstar ... and I don't recognise any names I've read in this thread.
Maybe my tastes aren't in the mainstream!

Also, not *ONE *mention of April O'Neal? I'm shocked! :surprise:
Nerdy girls ... >


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I literally don't know the names of any of the pornstars I've seen :lol I recognise their faces but I don't know any of their names. I'm just like "oh, I've seen her before" lol.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> I try not to watch porn or masturbate but when I do my go to is Riley Reid.


Melissa Moore is better .. well looks the same but thicker


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Melissa Moore is better .. well looks the same but thicker


Depends on your type I suppose.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Current : Lena Paul / Angela White / Jynx Maze (pics above)

GOATS : TORY LANE! / Gianna Michaels / Carmella Bing / Sophie Dee / Alanah Rae / Vanessa Blue


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oda Nobunaga said:


> As long as no pornographic images are included herein and the thread stays within WOW territory (though not too much, as I've seen some of the posts in that section), I don't see the need to close this thread. :shrug
> 
> Besides, it's something different from the political threads that have flooded the section, so have at it.


God bless you, Oda San. ositivity


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Rainmaka! said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dillon harper looks like a boy lmfao


----------



## moveznflips_ (Jan 30, 2017)

Whoever is cute/innocent looking and has pretty feet. Not into the ones who look and act like pornstars.

There is only one GOAT:






































Pull down your trousers and enjoy










There is NO pornstar ever to walk this Earth cuter than that ^
Damn shame she quit the biz and is now some kind of basketball journalist 










Just look at that face!!! 










DAT body











The perfect girl. Perfect face, feet, tits, ass. Everything all wrapped into an innocent brown package.
If only heaven was filled with Mia Khalifa cloned virgins


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vanessa Veracruz
Abigail Mac
Mia Malkova
Dani Daniels
Kendra Lust
Mercedes Carrera
Tanya Tate
Angela White


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Sadio Mane 

Got the pace, marvellous to watch and a great finish


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

surprised this hasn't been closed.


I'll add a few here:










Lola Foxx










Evie Delatosso










Kelsi Monroe










Alice March


I don't really have favourites per se but I'd say Lola and Alice are definitely up there .


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Gianna Michaels is honestly the GOAT to me. That bitch absolutely manhandles every cock she comes across like Brock Lesnar squashing Heath Slater. Looks like an all-around fun chick, too, at least from interviews, and even some of her performances. 

Mysti May is fuckin' amazing, too. Has a trace of actual insanity about her when getting fucked, which is actually pretty hot. Love Riley Reid, too, and am still mourning the death of Mia Khalifa's career. Could've been one of the greats.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*As of very recently, Kylie Page*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm a simple man. Riley Reid 











I used to love Holly Michaels but now she's retired


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Could go on forever but top 3 are

Holly Michaels
Ashton Pierce
Mia Malkova


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*August Ames*
Angela White
Mia Malkova
Eva Lovia
Abella Danger
Lena Paul

Kagney Linn Karter is a classic for me as well.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

August Ames.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Dani Daniels









Holly Michaels









Jade Nile









Ariella Ferrera









Callie Calypso









Ashley Sinclair









Honorable mention : France's very own Clara Morgane, my first pornstar ever (most of the guys my age had their first faps on her movies in the 2000s)















*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> *
> 
> Ariella Ferrera
> 
> ...


*

Nice*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I forgot to add Alexis Fawx too.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Anna Bell Peaks








Gianna Michaels








Mia Khalifa








Lena Paul








and Brandi Love for some milf action


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T
Real talk I'm not surprised that you posted in here.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> Real talk I'm not surprised that you posted in here.


Lol why's that?


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Kendra Lust, then Jada Stevens.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Riley Reid









Alexa Tomas


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

What a crap thread to read when I'm trying to quit :lol :lol :lol 

My go to porn stars were:

Olivia Austin and Chanel Preston :mark :mark :mark


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

evelyn lin


----------



## Munkycheez (Nov 18, 2015)

None. I don't watch porn.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

It's hard to pick just one but here is my top 3:

Lanny Barbie
Christy Mack
Sasha Grey


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol why's that?


 Idk you just like the type of person who would enjoy flicks.


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

Mia Malkova










Julia Ann


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Most Professional: Phoenix Marie
Girl Next Door: Jodi Taylor
Milf: Brandi Love
Fetish: Jeny Smith


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

pre boob job madison ivy


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't really have a favorite but I'm an ass man so any guy with a fat ass like Adam Killian is :banderas


----------



## lucast2007us (Mar 17, 2017)

Some great choices mmmmmmmmm 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

All time? Eve Lawrence.

At the moment Peta Jensen.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

..Does this count now?


----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Rainmaka! said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rainmaka! said:


> Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rainmaka! said:


> Jessica Robbin. If I had to do an actual ranking, she’d be in my Top 3. Oh and best breasts in porn. Don’t @ me. :rollins4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alison Tyler. My #1 right now. :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The Masked One said:


> ..Does this count now?


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Well done.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Darla Crane, Penny Pax and Sasha Foxxx.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ann Marie Rios. Always dug that crazy chick.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Well done.


To go alongside this I'm shocked no one said Kim K :draper2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, as a connoisseur of the art, my pallette has extensive knowledge of a wide range of starlets and whores alike. Of which I have a penchant for....

Gianna Michaels - My favorite every day of the week. Commands attention and brings her fellow performers up to her level. She owns every dick in her path no matter the color, length or girth. This woman IS pornography!

Alexis Fawx - Ever since that hilarious stuck under the table bit I haven't been able to get enough. Just an all around fun performer to watch.

Ariella Ferrera - Really pretty face and smile. Love her facial expressions. All she needs is a butt.

Priya Rai - When she was a model, I prayed to the Goddesses of Smut to divine her the courage to tread deeper into the world of carnal pleasure and those prayers were answered, with bigger tits, squirting and fun acting to boot. Always a pleasure to watch.

Siri - Love her "normal" look. She doesn't look like a pornstar. She looks like a chick you'd see in class, but damn if she doesn't make an office dress struggle to hold her talents at bay. Good Lord.

Sienna West - I watched grow from a shy red head teacher into a tattoed, anal loving, bbc craving super slut. What a transformation to behold in real time. And her acting is fun too.

Johnny Sins - No ****! Dude is always cool to watch in the set ups. Whether he's a cop, coach, umpire, best friend or blind masseur, he brings his A game.


----------



## Rahil_Ryu (Jun 15, 2016)

I like Hannah Harper.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ariella Ferrera - Really pretty face and smile. Love her facial expressions. *All she needs is a butt.*


:austin3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Creamy Exotica. This bitch is so ratchet


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> :austin3


A little too flat to me. And that's not just compared to her boobs either. Her body just slims out and goes down. 












*And yes, I note the irony of skinny Miley Cyrus being in my sig and avy.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

As I was growing up in the 90s, Heather Hunter and Champagne were my go to fap. But as the 2000s came along I started noticing a trend. All these pornstars look the same. All these pornstars fuck the same. BORING!!! I stopped caring long ago.

At least until about 5 years ago, I was working overseas and a friend turned me on to the Japanese porn industry. I felt like a born again Christian. So while I could name multiple women, I'll just stick to one.

Hitomi Tanaka










Yes, they're real.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cece Capella is currently one of my faves:









Skyla Novea: 









Kaho Shibuya: 









Julia:


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Nacho!!!!


----------

